
10 Reasons You Should Never Own Stocks Again - breck
https://medium.com/@jaltucher/10-reasons-you-should-never-own-stocks-again-d14c77fb6128#.igj5nc9ob
======
WheelsAtLarge
Generally, I'm a fan of what Altucher writes but on this point he's wrong.
Everything he points out is right but my point is that it has always been the
case that the game is rigged. Go back to the late 1800's and early 1900's and
the market was even worse yet people continue to find a way to make money off
stocks up until present day.

His 1st point is 100% right. You suck at it. No, you don't have some great
gift at picking stocks. If you won't take the time to be a great investor by
studying the relevant reports and literature then you'll suck. The wolfs in
wall street will eat all your money. Your best bet is to stay away and find
something else to do, if you don't take the time to learn.

